
Two quantum properties teleported together for first time - jonbaer
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2015/feb/27/two-quantum-properties-teleported-together-for-first-time
======
bronz
Can someone please comment on the significance of this for the physics layman.

~~~
abdullahkhalids
1\. They confirm a prediction of quantum mechanics more strongly than has been
done previously.

2\. They have demonstrated improvements in technology that can hopefully be
replicated by others to perform similar experiments.

Quantum teleportation is this cool property of nature that allows us to
transfer the unknown properties of a quantum object onto another object far
away [1]. Actually doing this for even the simplest system requires mastery of
several sets of technologies and techniques: ability to create photons (or
other quantum objects) in a state of our choice, ability to create entangled
photons, good measurements. Therefore, till now teleportation has been
demonstrated for only one degree of freedom (DoF) [2].

These guys put together technologies and techniques only recently created in
physics labs and used them to teleport 2 DoF at the same time. This was not
easy. On the other hand this was only done probabilistically, unlike 1 DoF
teleportation which has been done deterministically. So there is definitely
more work to be done.

Teleportation is cool. And a check on quantum mechanics. But it is also a
quantum information primitive [3] that can be helpful in performing certain
tasks such as linear optical quantum computing and implementing quantum
communication networks etc.

[1] No, we won't get human teleportation for a gazillion years, if ever.

[2] Degrees of freedom are properties you can change independent of each
other. For photons some of them consists of polarization, spin, orbital
angular momentum, frequency spectrum, spatial profile etc.

[3] A primitive is a basic building block. e.g. In cryptography we have
primitives like hash functions.

~~~
kiba
Very well. What is the application of quantum teleportation?

~~~
lcnmrn
Instant (zero latency) networking.

~~~
lisper
No.

[http://lightlike.com/teleport/](http://lightlike.com/teleport/)

~~~
gtirloni
Isn't teleportation an incorrect word to describe what's happening? It seems
synchronization would make more sense since it involves two distinct objects
that are first entangled.

~~~
lisper
That's right. See:

[http://blog.rongarret.info/2014/12/quantum-teleportation-
dem...](http://blog.rongarret.info/2014/12/quantum-teleportation-
demystified.html)

And if you really want to understand in general what is going on, read this:

[http://www.flownet.com/ron/QM.pdf](http://www.flownet.com/ron/QM.pdf)

------
lelf
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.7769](http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.7769)

~~~
doomrobo
Am I the only one getting 403s on arxiv for the past week?

~~~
fizx
Apparently

~~~
doomrobo
Fixed. Apparently I was blacklisted from the website even though I haven't
even used it recently, let alone inundated it with requests :\

